# Will my cats miss my foster kitties.



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

As mentioned in other threads I have two resident cats and two foster kittens. The kittens are here about 2 and a half weeks and I fully introduced them after one week after doing the meet and greet through the door crack. After a few tentative days of being wary of each other they have all settled down. Over the past two days they seem to have really bonded. They have started using each others litter trays and just spotted Lola (resident cat) giving Geri (foster kitten) a good wash/groom. See pic attached. This pair seem to really have got close. I still separate them at night and in the morning they run to each other, nose rub, bum sniff and a few licks from Lola. The kittens are due to return to the shelter on Friday to be available for adoption but now I'm wondering if Lola is going to miss Geri. HELP. I have really fallen for Geri too but can't take the two kittens long term and as they are sisters I want them to have a chance at being adopted together. If Lola will miss Geri is there anything I can do to help her adjust.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Possibly but they will get used to it. I personally wouldn't even introduce a foster cat to my residents as you never know what they may be carrying. Unless I know its staying with me for months, then i would just keep them separated


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

Edit: duh I misread something.

Yes if the cats bonded they might miss the fosters. But they will get used to it.

I also keep my fosters separate.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Arkona and 3gatos. I did not mind mixing them as the kittens had been in foster for 6 weeks before they came to me and had been vet checked and cleared. Just needed more time for socialization and to get there second round of vaccinations. I think I'm looking for an excuse to keep Geri but also don't want an upset Lola. They really are cute together.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

It's really sweet that Lola and Geri have become friends. Your resident cats may miss the kittens when they go back to the shelter, but they will adjust to being the only 2 cats in the house again given a little time. Paying your kitties lots of attention after the kittens leave might help to cheer them up if they do seem a bit out of sorts.

Like 3gatos and Arkona, I don't generally let my own cats mingle with my fosters. Any cat I'm thinking about bringing into the house goes to the vet for a full work-up, deworming, Revolution, snap test, etc. before I ever bring them into the house, so, while I can't rule out every possible health issue, I'm reasonably assured that my cats aren't at risk if there's an escape or something. No, the reason I keep my kitties separate from my fosters is the _cat_ _politics_. I have 5 resident cats, all with different personalities, so introductions are always challenging and take a long time. I sometimes let Galileo into the isolation room with my fosters though, since he's such a calm, friendly cat. He helps me with socialization. 

I would feel badly if one of my cats ever really bonded with a foster cat. It's hard enough to give up some of the cats that _I_ really bond with, I think I'd feel too guilty adopting a cat out if it had become best friends with one of my resident cats. I would adopt another cat if I wasn't already at my limit, so, sadly, foster failure isn't an option for me anymore. 

I don't think you _should_ feel guilty though; by fostering them you've really improved their odds of getting adopted!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

To those responders who say they keep their fosters seperate from the resident cats, how so? Are they confined to a single room? Garage? Cage?


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep my fosters separate for at least two weeks, but after that I generally let them start to mingle with my resident cats, depending on how everyone is doing. Most of my fosters are kittens and my permanent cats (five) are pretty mellow. They've seen enough of them come and go that they're used to it. I haven't seen any of my permanent cats get really lonely or melancholy when the fosters go back. They generally get along okay for 2-3 weeks, but after a month we get a little tense and my guys are usually glad to see the fosters go back. 

I have a laundry room with a glass door and that's where my fosters usually stay. Everyone can see everyone, but no touchy.  I've had one foster queen go CRAZY at my other cats through the glass and I had to put a blanket up, but the others just kind of glare at the door for a day or two and then get over it. I use my garage as "foster overflow" and have the "healthy" guys in there right now and my sick Mr. Snowdrop in the laundry room. We also have a spare room I use for fosters sometimes, but it's carpeted, not laminate, and I really don't like putting anyone in there unless it's urgent and I'm desperate.


----------

